# Newbie from WV



## Banjin Tsuki (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, greetings from West Virginia (the state, not the western part of Virginia).

I am currently a yellow-belt in Chito-Ryu.  About 15 or so years ago I studied Aikido/Aikijitsu for about 2-3 years at West Virginia Univerisity (never tested for belts), and about 4 years before that started Southern Chinese Kempo (earning a blue belt - between green and brown) and Shorin-ryu (earning a green).

A bit rusty after a 15 year hiatus, but enjoying getting back into it again.  Looking forward to looking around the site.  Had the misfortune of finding another martial arts based site that was not so... intelligent.  So I am shopping around for a site that has more respectful and intelligent discussions about martial arts.

Banjin Tsuki


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome to MT!  Sounds like you have an interesting background; I'm sure you'll enjoy this place.  Nice to meet you!


----------



## brownie710 (Mar 7, 2012)

welcome! I'm new here myself but it's a great community
brownie


----------



## seasoned (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome to the site, Banjin. You will enjoy it here very much, all great people.................


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome to MT Banjin, great to have another Mountaineer on here!


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 7, 2012)

Let me add my welcome to MT.

I hope you enjoy your time here


----------



## Kraideliz (Mar 8, 2012)

Hey, great to meet you. Aikijitsu is hardcore.


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to MT, this is the place for "intelligent" discussion. Glad to see others returning to the martial arts! 

Chris


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to MT.  It's a nice place.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Mar 17, 2012)

Welcome to MT and welcome back to the arts.


----------

